# Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill Hill



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is right folks, it is hill repeat time. The weather is nice, there is lots of daylight, all the MUTs are jam packed with folks who act like they haven't ridden for 6 months....it is well past time for us to get off the MUTs and back to our Spring, Summer and Fall riding habits.

It should be no news to anyone that we like to ride fixed. Tonight after work I carefully made my way in front of the very crowded Reflecting Pool, past a very crowded Lincoln Memorial down to the river to meet Miss M. We cruised along the waterfront, under the freeway to the (no suprise here) very crowded CCT MUT.


p.s. Honestly I can never figure out why folks stay indoors and get all out of shape during (what passes for) the cold months around here. It is so nice here year round yet they end up missing 3 or more of the best months of the year.....Their problem not mine.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Capital Crescent Trail is a very gradual climb up to Bethesda-no hill repeats on this thing. For the last few months we could ride on it without seeing anyone until just before Bethesda, tonight we always had riders (and walkers and runners and bladers) all around us. But I digress....

Just before the end of the trail we take a left into a whole lot of Cherry Blossom trees and the Mohican Hills.

You know, riding hills fixed is a great workout. If the climbs don't get you all wound up the downhills will. Or as Miss M says and I generally agree, "Fun, fun, fun," quickly followed by "Gasp, gasp, gasp."

After 10 or 15 miles of chasing each other (me killing myself trying to catch her after taking a few shots) we headed down to Macarthur for a flat ride home with a brief stop at Safeway where Miss M shopped and I shot.

Nice night for a ride.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

whoa, nice pics! looks like a really fun ride! riding fixed on hills is insale training...

i ride a single speed for hill training and i find it really helps me a lot...you, are doing it even better! FIXED! props!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You know that funny little light you have on your bars makes it look like you have some sort of Space Modulator gun pointed at Miss M. Perhaps a traction beam?


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks fun and painful. I would crash all the time on your bike because I wouldn't be watching the road; I would be staring at the lugs on that head tube! Man, such a work of art.
MN Dan


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

jplatzner said:


> You know that funny little light you have on your bars makes it look like you have some sort of Space Modulator gun pointed at Miss M. Perhaps a traction beam?



I was staring at it and thought at first it was a video camera.


Great pics. Hill repeats don't sound very much fun. Everytime I see those stainless lugs I get a bad case of bike lust.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MN Dan said:


> Looks fun and painful. MN Dan


 A couple of years ago we were doing those hills on our geared bikes. Then one evening we decided that we might be able to do those things on our fixtes so we gave it a try. Turns out that riding fixed keeps our rhythm up and evens things out. We now enjoy riding hills fixed and it has really improved our geared riding too.



MN Dan said:


> I would crash all the time on your bike because I wouldn't be watching the road; I would be staring at the lugs on that head tube! Man, such a work of art.
> MN Dan


 Every so often I still find myself just staring at my Waterford lugs while riding. Gotta be careful out there.....


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

MB1 said:


> we headed down to Macarthur for a flat ride home with a brief stop at Safeway where Miss M shopped and I shot..


 Great pics as usual. Definitely have to agree on the lugs. Gorgeous and amazing how they capture the light. Sorry about the crowds. I guess there's a price to pay for such amazing riding.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Nice pics!

I'm starting hill repeats next week. There's a two-hill loop in Rock Creek Park that we do--we call it the Bathtub ride--up one side and down the other. We climb Tilden Street, come down it, catch a very short stretch of MUT, then climb "Parc d'Huez," the real name of which I can't remember, and then back down and over to Tilden again. Parc d'Huez is very steep and the early part is winding, and it leads up to Ross Drive and the Nature Center.

Anyway, the Bathtub is pretty grueling after a couple of repeats--I can't begin to imagine doing it on a fixie. You guys are made of iron!


----------

